# Ash's Mystical Poodles Information wanted



## LindaR

Anyone know anything about them? Good or bad that I should know about?

They are out of Las Vegas, NV

Thanks!


----------



## Purple Poodle

Well I have been to their website but have never talked with them in person. They have bred a lot of champions in all sizes but mainly Miniatures.

The only things I don't like is that they refer to buying a puppy as "placing an order" and that they have a lot of dogs.


----------



## roxy25

Purple Poodle said:


> Well I have been to their website but have never talked with them in person. They have bred a lot of champions in all sizes but mainly Miniatures.
> 
> The only things I don't like is that they refer to buying a puppy as "placing an order" and that they have a lot of dogs.


HAHAHPP I was going to say that also. I am like come on! Ordering puppy? ... makes me think this breeder operates on a BIG level.


----------



## Purple Poodle

lol Rox I would love to meet you, I think we would have so much fun! :cheers:

They breed quite a bit but they have very nice dogs. I wonder what their puppy to champion ratio is.


----------



## roxy25

Purple Poodle said:


> lol Rox I would love to meet you, I think we would have so much fun! :cheers:
> 
> They breed quite a bit but they have very nice dogs. I wonder what their puppy to champion ratio is.


HAHAH Yeah I know we would have fun ! 

Well I do know that ash mystical has been breeding for EVER lol I seen ads for her dogs every since I started going to dog shows . I would like to know the ratio also. 

She also works some of her dogs so thats a plus.


----------



## mandi

I have talked with Marie who owns Ash's Mystical. I have talked with many "real breeders" who show their dogs and they give a good report about her dogs. Also the breeder I bought from had purchased my pup's Mom from Ash's-as well as some of her other dams. I believe I would go with her if I wanted another poodle of a certain color-she does not do partis, reds or apricots-gives a 3yr health guarantee.


----------



## Roxy

My groomer does one of her dogs here in Northern California and says it is one of the nicest poodles she has ever done - besides mine of course . She was not sure though if it was a large mini or a small standard, an in between size.


----------



## LindaR

Well my toy poodle, Millie, who is eleven years old, came from Ash's. She is healthy and has a wonderful personality! Back when I got her, I did not know much about breeders. A few years ago, another poodle breeder said some very bad things about her (Marie breeds all three sizes....so there's alot of dogs at her house!).

It made me want to get some other opinions from the poodle world because in the future I would like to have a standard poodle and would like to consider Ash's.


----------



## Roxy

I have found that in talking to breeders, they are very opinionated  Sometimes that is good, sometimes not. I think talking to the places where their dogs now live is a great idea. I love my breeder but I know there are a lot of breeders out there she would not recommend. Just my food for thought.

Having a healthy dog in your house a true testament, don't you think?  

P.S. There a re a lot of good spoo breeders out there as well...


----------



## PonkiPoodles

I sent her an enquiry e-mail a month ago... still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Roxy

Some are better w/ phone calls I learned. Some are great w/ email.


----------



## mandi

Yes-some never do respond to e-mail...Ash's does though pretty quick-but sometimes it gets into her spam...I know one breeder who hardly ever checks her e-mail as she is an Army colonel and not home very much. They should respond to both e-mails and phone if they are trying to sell their dogs.


----------



## roxy25

I was looking at this site again and i see more red flags 

Listed under her toys she quotes this 

"The AKC registers all POODLES 10 inches at the shoulder, or less, as a Toy Poodle. In the market place, you will find that full-sized Toys normally weigh 7 to 10 pounds and Tiny Toys weigh 4 to 6 pounds. True Teacups are 4 pounds and under, but have many health issues, including a shorter life span.

Note: There is no such thing as an AKC registered Teacup or Pocket Poodle; they are all registered as Toys."

then I see this ad .....

http://www.pets4you.com/toypoodle.html

she states she has teacup poodles ........

I am confused !


----------



## mandi

I believe they call them teacups but it is not an AKC standard...I bought my cream miniature from Ash's last month....wonderful dog...just had his full grooming today...he stacks and shows like a true showdog...both his parents were CH...the breeder, Marie, was very easy to talk to and work with. I received a beautifully groomed dog complete with "designer collar" and matching blue nail polish. She Fedexed his toys and paperwork the day before-some food, etc. Very professional with a solid reputation in the show and breeding world.


----------



## passion4poodles

roxy25 said:


> I was looking at this site again and i see more red flags
> 
> Listed under her toys she quotes this
> 
> "The AKC registers all POODLES 10 inches at the shoulder, or less, as a Toy Poodle. In the market place, you will find that full-sized Toys normally weigh 7 to 10 pounds and Tiny Toys weigh 4 to 6 pounds. True Teacups are 4 pounds and under, but have many health issues, including a shorter life span.
> 
> Note: There is no such thing as an AKC registered Teacup or Pocket Poodle; they are all registered as Toys."
> 
> then I see this ad .....
> 
> http://www.pets4you.com/toypoodle.html
> 
> she states she has teacup poodles ........
> 
> I am confused !


LOL! I think that since she did not put "toy" in the ad, she is just advertising what MOST call a toy, a teacup as to possibley not confuse the "general public?" I have talked with her via email, she was very nice and I was inquiring about a toy when I spoke with her, I was very happy with the communications. The only reason I did NOT go with her is that she insisted I use a handler for my pup and I am sorry, but anyone can use a handler (if they can afford it) and finish ANY dog, but I wanted to show my own dogs, not have someone else do it. 

I would actually go with a breeder that handles their own dogs at least some of them anyways (to CH of course) before one that sends ALL of them to a handler because then when they state "we have been showing and breeding for X # of years" I can say ya, they actually have SHOWN their dogs, not just hired a handler to do it for them. To me there is a differance. But Ash's seems like a very good breeder of show quality pups to me. JMO :curl-lip:


----------



## Harley_chik

Sorry but I'm with Roxy25. "Teacup" is a BYB and puppymiller buzz word used to bilk people out of more money. No reputable breeder would use the term unless they were informing the public about how wrong it is. The standard says under 10" and that's it! A toy is a toy is a toy, whether they are 9" or 
3". I'm so sick of people trying to sell "teacup" anything. It's become a huge problem with Maltese and other breeds, but it seems like it started with Poodles. She should be discouraging this practice at all costs not giving into it or even capitalizing on it. 

This page is about Maltese not Poodles but it still has some very good info on "teacups."
http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/teacupmaltese.htm

Taken for the PCA's website:



> "Teacup" or "Pocket" Poodles and "Royal Standard" Poodles
> 
> Responsible Poodle Breeders do not promote the sale of "teacup", "pocket" or "royal standard" Poodle puppies. This is a marketing ploy to sell the Poodle puppies for increased prices. Prospective Poodle puppy buyers interested in a small Toy Poodle or a large Standard Poodle can make their preferences known to their Poodle breeder. Most responsible Toy Poodle and Standard Poodle breeders are familiar enough with their family of dogs to provide information about size and other attributes.


----------



## passion4poodles

Harley_chik said:


> Sorry but I'm with Roxy25. "Teacup" is a BYB and puppymiller buzz word used to bilk people out of more money. No reputable breeder would use the term unless they were informing the public about how wrong it is. The standard says under 10" and that's it! A toy is a toy is a toy, whether they are 9" or
> 3". I'm so sick of people trying to sell "teacup" anything. It's become a huge problem with Maltese and other breeds, but it seems like it started with Poodles. She should be discouraging this practice at all costs not giving into it or even capitalizing on it.
> 
> This page is about Maltese not Poodles but it still has some very good info on "teacups."
> http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/teacupmaltese.htm
> 
> Taken for the PCA's website:


That is very good information, I am glad you put it in. I was not saying I agree with the term at all, I think it is as fraudulent as saying you have a "warlock/king" Dobi.....I know there is no such thing, I was I guess trying to think of a reason that she would have the term on her site that is all. I am sorry if my post made it sound as if I agreed with this marketing ploy.


----------



## Poodle Lover

I just went on Ash's website and she appears to be a reputable breeder who breeds her dogs for the show. On her website she states that there is no such thing as tea cup or tiny toy. I don't know why her adevertising on pets4you.com is different but I honestly don't see anything wrong with her site and her dogs look gorgeous. Here's the link to her site where she talks about the toys.

http://www.mysticalpoodles.com/toys-poodles.html

I don't understand why you don't like this particular breeder, but she is certainly not a puppy mill or back yard.


----------



## Harley_chik

"market place...placing an order... tiny toy pups available" 

I think those are valid red flags. Just b/c a someone shows their dogs, it doesn't mean they are good breeders or something isn't up. I have no idea what this breeder is like, but she has some questionable content on her site. Puppies are not "orders," a reputable breeder cares about bettering the breed not what's going on in the "market place" and they don't advertise "teacup/tiny toy dogs." They might have smaller than average puppies, but they don't market them as "teacup/tiny toy."


----------



## Poodle Lover

Harley_chik said:


> "market place...placing an order... tiny toy pups available"
> 
> I think those are valid red flags. Just b/c a someone shows their dogs, it doesn't mean they are good breeders or something isn't up. I have no idea what this breeder is like, but she has some questionable content on her site. Puppies are not "orders," a reputable breeder cares about bettering the breed not what's going on in the "market place" and they don't advertise "teacup/tiny toy dogs." They might have smaller than average puppies, but they don't market them as "teacup/tiny toy."


I agree her site could be better worded, but for me personally, much bigger red flags are when the breeders don't show their dogs, don't health test them, but still ask almost as much as the show breeders and base their prices on the gender and color.


----------



## mandi

I think there is some misunderstanding in the reading of her webpage. What she is saying is the standard that AKC classifies a toy to be is 10 inches. She further went on to say that some people are selling what is advertised as teacups or tiny toys but that these are not AKC registered with that name. They are all registered as a toy poodle. She explained that the really tiny ones may have health issues or shorter lifespans. As far as her wording of placing an order, she has been in the breeding business for 35 years and has a career other than breeding. If you call and talk to breeders who have 'been around' a long time and in shows, etc., they will tell you she breeds some gorgeous dogs. And since I have done business with her, I get a good sense that she really cares about her dogs and where they go.


----------



## wishpoo

I can only say that I would go with smaller-scale breeder - just my preference. When one starts having so many litters , one really has trouble keeping all of the records strait. 

There are some fantastic breeders in CA that would give you complete and personal attention for as long as you want or need one. 

Some people here told me that she is over breeding.


----------



## roxy25

Harley_chik said:


> "market place...placing an order... tiny toy pups available"
> I think those are valid red flags. Just b/c a someone shows their dogs, it doesn't mean they are good breeders or something isn't up. I have no idea what this breeder is like, but she has some questionable content on her site. Puppies are not "orders," a reputable breeder cares about bettering the breed not what's going on in the "market place" and they don't advertise "teacup/tiny toy dogs." They might have smaller than average puppies, but they don't market them as "teacup/tiny toy."


OMG I can not STAND reading order a puppy on any breeders website IMO this is so Impersonal. So the pups are just objects to buy now ? 

SMH IA with harley just because some one shows does not mean they are a good breeder. I am not sure if any of you get poodle variety but they had an article about hoarders and how some show people are hoarders. I am not saying ash mystical is a hoarder but just making an example of just because you show does not make you great.


----------



## bertadel

My Mini Black Poodle came from Ash's Mystical Poodles. My dog Sofi is 2 years old today. She is great! She is beautiful, smart happy and healthy. When I got her she was well socialized, played fetch and well groomed. Marie was very helpful with grooming, puppy info, and very professional. Buying a puppy from her was a very good experience. I would recommend her and I would buy a dog from her again.


----------



## onlypoodles4me

I have had to opportunity to groom a few of the dogs from Marie.

I am not impressed with her standards. I have groomed 3 black standards, who were all terrible blacks. Also all three have had cancer. 2 of them have had numerous cancers and died young. On top of the cancer one of them had Addisons, and cushings as well, it was very hard to watch his owner do everything under the sun for the dog, above and beyond most, only to have him die 2 years later. The third has had cancer but it was able to be removed, and he is still alive and is 10 years old. The owners agree that they would choose another breeder next time. Two of the three had good temperament, and the third is shy and very aloof.

I groom a 2 year old brown mini who is lovely. He's not to breed standard, he is HUGE, but he's got a sparkling personality and drive. He is fading badly now, but he's a nice boy.


----------



## HighJump

Roxy said:


> I have found that in talking to breeders, they are very opinionated  Sometimes that is good, sometimes not. I think talking to the places where their dogs now live is a great idea. I love my breeder but I know there are a lot of breeders out there she would not recommend. Just my food for thought.
> 
> Having a healthy dog in your house a true testament, don't you think?
> 
> P.S. There a re a lot of good spoo breeders out there as well...


I know this post is old, but, if I already had a mentally and physically phenomenal dog by the same kennel that would be a satisfactory conclusion as to the breeder's integrity.

Whenever our equine breeding farm bought a good colt or filly from another breeder, you bet we'd go back to look for another horse from that farm. Big name or small breeding farm name, the proof is in the progeny.

Hope you received a great fur-kid!


----------



## [email protected]

We drove to this kennel last week to pick up our silver toy babies. (I could never ship an animal.) I had been looking for 4 months, talking to several AKC Breeders of Merit and poodle friends across the nation. This kennel has a good reputation, was immaculate and well run. Marie includes detailed paperwork of all vetting, health certs, AKC papers, lineage, genetic tests, microchips and a 25 page "Welcome Puppy Packet". My babies are clean and healthy. No detail has been unanswered. I have been emailing with Marie daily. It appears Ash's does everything in their power to ensure well bred healthy puppies. I have seen other kennels and none even came close to this quality. Here is a pic of my two (if I can attach it). I'll be glad to keep you posted as they mature. I did not want a tiny toy but a healthy toy. I am not concerned with size as much as with health and personality. I hope anyone looking finds the right poodle angel for you! P.S. I had a 3 lb tiny baby who was the light of my life. We spared no vet expense but sadly she had many health issues and only lived 7 yrs. Good luck!


----------



## Rose n Poos

[email protected] said:


> We drove to this kennel last week to pick up our silver toy babies. (I could never ship an animal.) I had been looking for 4 months, talking to several AKC Breeders of Merit and poodle friends across the nation. This kennel has a good reputation, was immaculate and well run. Marie includes detailed paperwork of all vetting, health certs, AKC papers, lineage, genetic tests, microchips and a 25 page "Welcome Puppy Packet". My babies are clean and healthy. No detail has been unanswered. I have been emailing with Marie daily. It appears Ash's does everything in their power to ensure well bred healthy puppies. I have seen other kennels and none even came close to this quality. Here is a pic of my two (if I can attach it). I'll be glad to keep you posted as they mature. I did not want a tiny toy but a healthy toy. I am not concerned with size as much as with health and personality. I hope anyone looking finds the right poodle angel for you! P.S. I had a 3 lb tiny baby who was the light of my life. We spared no vet expense but sadly she had many health issues and only lived 7 yrs. Good luck!


Thank you for sharing your experience with Ash's Mystical Poodles. This is so helpful for members and visitors searching for their new family members(s). 

Oh those beautiful faces! Hope you start a 52 week thread. We love watching the progress .


----------



## [email protected]

I'll try to post weekly. Such a good idea! Thank you.


----------



## Eric

We got our standard poodle from Ash's Mystical in August. The whole process went very well. I spoke with Marie several times to give her an idea of the personality and temperament that we were looking for, and then I reserved a pup from one of her upcoming litters. We were in frequent contact while the puppies were being reared, and at around 7 weeks she narrowed our selection down to 2 of the puppies based on our criteria. We live in a different state, so we made our final choice based on photos and conversations with Marie.

It was very hot at the time, so shipping cargo was not an option. Fortunately, Marie works with someone who can fly with the puppies in the cabin. So we met our little girl at the airport at just over 8 weeks old. She was even more beautiful than the photos could convey, and she is sweet and has a fantastic temperament. I was a little nervous about buying a puppy sight-unseen, but our trust in Marie was well-placed and we ended up with a great dog.

We have been extremely pleased with our new poodle and with the whole experience with Ash's Mystical. After having had several rescues, this was our first time getting a pure-bred dog. Based on what we have seen, it seems that Marie cares deeply about breeding high-quality dogs and putting them into good homes. We keep in touch with her regularly, sending photos and asking questions. If we email or have to leave a message, she gets back to us the same day. I recommend including them on your short list of possible breeders for your next poodle.


----------



## Johanna

roxy25 said:


> "The AKC registers all POODLES 10 inches at the shoulder, or less, as a Toy Poodle. In the market place, you will find that full-sized Toys normally weigh 7 to 10 pounds and Tiny Toys weigh 4 to 6 pounds. True Teacups are 4 pounds and under, but have many health issues, including a shorter life span.
> 
> Note: There is no such thing as an AKC registered Teacup or Pocket Poodle; they are all registered as Toys."


Actually, all poodles are simply registered as poodles - no variety is listed. The size limits are for the conformation show ring, but they also provide a way to determine what size poodles are in the background of a particular dog. While the miniature and toy poodles were bred down from the standard poodles, that was quite some years ago. It is now considered a very bad idea to cross-breed between the varieties - and there is little reason to do so. I do, however, concur with roxy25 that it is incorrect to use terms such as "Tiny Toys" and "Teacup" for toy poodles or "Royal Standard" for a large standard poodle. Anyone advertising that way should certainly be suspect.


----------



## Vandystar7

roxy25 said:


> I was looking at this site again and i see more red flags
> 
> Listed under her toys she quotes this
> 
> "The AKC registers all POODLES 10 inches at the shoulder, or less, as a Toy Poodle. In the market place, you will find that full-sized Toys normally weigh 7 to 10 pounds and Tiny Toys weigh 4 to 6 pounds. True Teacups are 4 pounds and under, but have many health issues, including a shorter life span.
> 
> Note: There is no such thing as an AKC registered Teacup or Pocket Poodle; they are all registered as Toys."
> 
> then I see this
> she states she has teacup poodles ........
> 
> I am confused !


The ad is for Pets4you.com, not Ash. The ad is sponsored, and is placed there by the browser, probably Google, and has nothing to do with Ash. Ash has no control over ads placed by a browser. Pets4you looks very much like a puppy mill.


----------



## Diane Crowne

LindaR said:


> Anyone know anything about them? Good or bad that I should know about?
> 
> They are out of Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, indeed. My mini poodle is from Ash's Mystical Poodles. "Out of Las Vegas" is one way of putting it. The town is Pahrump, NV. That's gotta give somebody a chuckle. Don't ask me where it comes from! Marie Hedeman is the owner. Don't be put off by the business language. The dogs are fantastic. Mine will be two in April. Since walking in the neighborhood for a year an a half, two of my neighbors have also purchased puppies from Marie. They are an elegant chocolate color. I'm fascinated by the remarks about size on this forum because one of the neighborhoods who purchased from Marie a year ago is always clammering about her puppy's size. "He's so big!" So today I measured my dog's height, and lo and behold, he's 16 inches tall at the shoulders! Hers is probably 17" Now I'm wondering...what do we call these poodles?! "Plus-sized?" LOL Zach's nose barely reaches a counter top. That's at a full stretch. He's mildly mannered and has never even thought about counter-surfing. At least he hasn't mentioned it! LOL I love him, so do all my family. Cheers! Diane PS: I just remeasured my dog. He's a perfect 15. I must have gotten a bit too much hair in the way on the last measurement. His groomer gave him a modified Continental last time in. He looks like a little lion. Gorgeous!


----------



## Diane Crowne

bertadel said:


> My Mini Black Poodle came from Ash's Mystical Poodles. My dog Sofi is 2 years old today. She is great! She is beautiful, smart happy and healthy. When I got her she was well socialized, played fetch and well groomed. Marie was very helpful with grooming, puppy info, and very professional. Buying a puppy from her was a very good experience. I would recommend her and I would buy a dog from her again.


Hello Bertadel. I also own a puppy from Ash's Mystical Poodles. Well, he'll be two in April. Fully grown now....and playful like a puppy. I think Marie breeds great poodles. We both forgot to mention that her dogs come certified by a veterinarian to be in excellent health across several parameters. I've had no dog illness issues in almost two years. Zach is also a great trail dog. We live in the Sierra mountains on the Eastern Slope...Reno to folks who know Nevada. He loves the out of doors. Of course! He's a dog! Diane


----------



## PeggyTheParti

So many wonderful reviews! I'm just surprised to see this breeder recommending that males be neutered before 5 months of age. 

Will keep her on my list, though. Never know when puppy fever will strike next!


----------



## Guppyfarmer

wishpoo said:


> I can only say that I would go with smaller-scale breeder - just my preference. When one starts having so many litters , one really has trouble keeping all of the records strait.
> 
> There are some fantastic breeders in CA that would give you complete and personal attention for as long as you want or need one.
> 
> Some people here told me that she is over breeding.


My family received a black miniature (Moselle) from Ash’s Mystical Poodles 15.5 years ago. I have had Poodles as pets for 47 years now and Moselle was the best everything...physically, temperament, health, personality. When I took my 8 week old Moselle to our vet (another Poodle fan) she described her as “EXQUISITE”! I don’t know anything about her “record keeping”, but I can share that she was able to accurately state Moselle’s dam/sir 15 YEARS later. In my book, I think that is proof of keeping her records straight.


----------



## Marvelous_Mila

We are also a very happy Ash’s family. We had our miniature for 14 years in impeccable health, and just adopted our standard in June. Marie has access to multiple dogs (I believe shared partnerships), but only has one or two litters ‘on the ground’ at a time— so yes, she shows all her potential Mom/Dad photos, but not all are breeding at once. She is extremely responsible with her breeding and is always prompt via phone or email for questions. We’ve been very happy! On the flip side, she is not cheap. However, given the remarkable temperaments, health, and beauties she breeds, I’m totally fine with that.


----------



## JVNY

I am in the process of receiving a standard puppy from Marie from Mystical Poodles in the coming weeks. My impression of her and her breeding was very good. She sounds knowledgeable. And from what I see the dog are absolutely wonderful. Fingers crossed, mine will be too. I see some good reviews here too!


----------



## Vicki_ps

LindaR said:


> Well my toy poodle, Millie, who is eleven years old, came from Ash's. She is healthy and has a wonderful personality! Back when I got her, I did not know much about breeders. A few years ago, another poodle breeder said some very bad things about her (Marie breeds all three sizes....so there's alot of dogs at her house!).
> 
> It made me want to get some other opinions from the poodle world because in the future I would like to have a standard poodle and would like to consider Ash's.


I have 2 poodles from Ashe’s Mystical Poodles. One is a 14 year old Miniature and the other is a 5 month old Standard. Marie’s dogs are wonderful—healthy and happy dogs. Iris, our 14 year old is in excellent health and is still living an active life. Velo, our new puppy is very smart and has a wonderful disposition. I would never get a poodle from anyone but Marie. She is meticulous with her dogs and very knowledgeable. She takes care of every detail to make sure her dogs are placed with the right family. And she is available once, the puppy is placed to answer questions and provide guidance and advice.


----------



## Guppyfarmer

We received our second miniature poodle (obtained 16 years apart) from Marie two months ago. Cosette is WONDERFUL! Smart, confident, HEALTHY and FULL of personality. If you are looking to add a poodle to your family, Ash’s Mystical Poodles is the place to go! Expect to wait a bit as she is a conscience poodle breeder and may not have a puppy available.


----------



## Johanna

roxy25 said:


> Note: There is no such thing as an AKC registered Teacup or Pocket Poodle; they are all registered as Toys."


Actually all sizes of poodles are registered as poodles - no size indicated.


----------



## Tracey T.

LindaR said:


> Anyone know anything about them? Good or bad that I should know about?
> 
> They are out of Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Thanks!


My brother got a standard from Marie many years ago. She lived to be 15.5. I also got a standard from Marie and my sweet Sophie lived to be 13 years, 8 months. We just lost her this month. I reached out to Marie after we took in my brother's dog (my brother passed away and we took in his 13.5 year old dog) to ask about Zoey's birthdate since I couldn't find her paperwork among my brother's things. Marie got back to me in a day, sent her condolences on my brother's passing and not only gave me Zoey's birthdate but her lineage 3-4 generations back. I was stunned! THAT is good record keeping. I am currently looking to get another standard from Marie. She has 2 litters now and expecting another in the summer. If I don't find one in either of those litters I'll need to wait until 2022 she said. She is a respectable breeder in my opinion. Her dogs are beautiful, sweet and healthy.


----------

